# Introducing...



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

…my newest baby, Gracie! Named in honor of my Sadie Grace. :heart: She’s 14 weeks old and 3 pounds, from Dian Lynch of Midis Maltese. This little girl is a handful, for sure! But also sweet as can be. I’d resisted the idea of getting another one after losing precious Sadie in October, but the emptiness was just too much. Sadie will never ever be replaced, but I also know she wouldn’t want me to close my heart to another. So far Susie is tolerating her, though there have been a few tail biting attempts from the puppy that haven’t gone over too well! :new_shocked: But in time I think Susie will appreciate having the extra company since she’s seemed so lonely without Sadie. 

And now for picture overload!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Gracie is adorable.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so happy for you!!!! I know how hard it was for you losing sweet Sadie. Little Miss Gracie is adorable! :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

She is a little package--soooo cute! Congratulations! 

It was very hard for me to get Tyler after losing my Trevor, so I know exactly how you feel and share your sentiments exactly. We never forget, we just share our heart. Enjoy every moment with Gracie and I hope that she and Susie become the best of friends before long:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh wow, how exciting! Congratulations on your little Gracie. And how nice to name her for your sweet Sadie. I'm sure she has brought a lot of smiles and fun.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a precious little doll. Sadie will never be replaced and will always be in your heart, but we know that Gracie will help with the hurt.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So precious! Congratulations!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gracie is an absolute doll baby! Congratulations!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she is so adorable :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Allison you know how excited I am for you:chili: I get to watch your little Gracie grow into a beautiful Maltese. :wub:She's so precious so cute:wub: enjoy every moment, you know how fast the puppy stage goes.
Susie will eventually accept her new little sister, I have been amazed at how well Matilda is accepting Maddie. 

Again I so happy for you, Sadie would want you to fill your heart with another.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Congratulations on your new girl. Gracie is a doll baby :wub: 

I bet that Your Sweet Sadie is honored that you named her after her. I bet she is Watching Over you all... with a smile of approval (and a little chuckle :HistericalSmiley:...that Susie is having tail biting issues :w00t

Enjoy your new baby she is Adorable :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. I know you will always think about dear Sadie, as I always think of my Lily. MiMi blocked the bleeding hole in my heart, as I know Gracie will do for you. She is adorable.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

How adorable she is😘.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations - what a cutie!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Aww.....puppy fever!! I must not look, I must not look!


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

I think your little Gracie is adorable! I waited about 6 months after my Watson died before I started looking and found my Benson, so I know how hard it is to get a new baby and how lonely it is without one. They never replace the one we lost, but they do have their own special place in our hearts! I cannot imagine life without Benson now, and I know Watson is waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for us someday! I also find little reminders of Watson from time to time and I know he approves. I hope your girls learn to love each other soon!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the sweet words of welcome for little Gracie! :wub: It's all still very bittersweet, with the loss of Sadie a constant ache that hasn't healed. But I know this little one will find her own special place, and she's certainly given me many smiles already. Never a dull moment with a new puppy, that's for sure! And Cyn, I see that your Benson and Gracie share the same sire...how fun to have found a relative!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby! :wub:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww I too am getting ready to open my heart to love again. I can see how excited you are over this sweet little puppy. I will enjoy following your posts as you raise her and share her with us.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison - what an adorable new addition to your family. She will never replace Sadie an the special relationship you had with her but you'll build wonderful new memories with her. What's Susie think of her as each day goes on?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Allison, Gracie is adorable. And, how touching that she is named in honor of your beloved angel in heaven ... Sadie Grace. 

I am so happy for you.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

G........Gracie brought grace to the house:aktion033:

R........ Ready for some fun?:chili:

A.........And we know that she was sent to you by Sadie:innocent:

C........Can Susie and her stop chasing each other?:smheat::smstarz:

I.........It is bringing so much fun an comfort to see them playing, doesn't it?:smrofl::smtease:

E.........Everyone is so happy for you, Congratulations, she is a delicious little fluff:tender:




*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby! She is beautiful!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so happy for you. Gracie is just an adorable little Maltese. I know Susie and Gracie will become close friends. I'm sure Susie will be so happy to have a cuddle friend again.
Sweet name, in honor of Sadie.


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!! Gracie is so adorable.
I know what you mean, I feel the same way. 
After losing my baby Mickey(last October) my family and I said the same thing, we are not getting another one. But yes the emptiness was too much so we got Minnie in November and she is helping us with our pain. and yes of course Mickey will never be replaced, miss him so much and wish that he was still here. Mickey will be in my heart forever.
Gracie will help you heal your heart.
Again, congratulations and enjoy your little Gracie.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Gracie is adorable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my, Allison, she is beautiful. I am so happy for you. :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, what a cutie. Congratulations!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Gracie says hi to all and thank you! *waves little paw* She truly has her own unique little personality. She loves to be close, and even if a bed is nearby she prefers to lay right across my feet while she chews on a toy. But that’s during her “down time.” The rest of the time she’s go, go, go! 

Sue, Susie seems to be getting more adjusted and doesn’t look at her quite as warily, and she’s even followed her curiously a few times. She actually seems to be tolerating Gracie better than she did Sadie in the beginning, and they became inseparable, so I think she’s going to do well with her in time. 

And Amanda, I know exactly how you feel. Mickey and Sadie will never ever lose their place in our hearts, but the emptiness is made a little more bearable with a new little one in the house. 

These babies are so full of love and impossible not to love back.


----------

